# progammes that were on when you were courting



## Caroline (May 13, 2009)

Having heard recently that The Southbank Show was comming to an end, I started to wonder what programmes were on when other people were courting?

I remember the Southbank Show on a Sunday evening. My then future husband would drive home to West London from Thamesmead where I then lived with my mum and dad. While I was waiting for him to phone and say he was in safely I used to do all the ironing for a week for my muum and dad (in those days my dad had two clean shirts a day) and for back ground I'd have the Southbank Show on. The thing I remember most about the programme are the fingers pointing withthe lightning between them and that fantastic music by Steffan Garppelli


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

Caroline said:


> ...that fantastic music by Steffan Garppelli



I saw Steffan Grappelli at Brighouse Civic Hall in the 1970s - I'd forgotten that! Can't really comment regarding programmes, as I'm single, so I'd have to pick a past partner and era!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I saw Steffan Grappelli at Brighouse Civic Hall in the 1970s - I'd forgotten that! Can't really comment regarding programmes, as I'm single, so I'd have to pick a past partner and era!



Same here boo hoo


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 13, 2009)

Hey Northener.... get my trophy polished..... im nearly at the 1000 mark wooo


----------



## Caroline (May 13, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hey Northener.... get my trophy polished..... im nearly at the 1000 mark wooo



looks like you've passed your 1,000 mark where will you put your trophy?


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

congrats on the 1000 posts addict!!!!! WWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

ive never really watched much tv so i didnt really know what was on when i was courting lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

as i have courted many girls in my life, i really cant remember anything that springs to mind....oh wait, Party of Five..used to be on channel 4. my gf at the time was really into that and in the end i started watching it...years later, i named my son after one of the characters in it

im just thankful i never watched Magic roundabout


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> as i have courted many girls in my life, i really cant remember anything that springs to mind....oh wait, Party of Five..used to be on channel 4. my gf at the time was really into that and in the end i started watching it...years later, i named my son after one of the characters in it
> 
> im just thankful i never watched Magic roundabout



lol well my mates just called his little lad dylan!!!!! swears it is after bob dylan, but i keep asking him if it is after dylan on the magic roundabout


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well my mates just called his little lad dylan!!!!! swears it is after bob dylan, but i keep asking him if it is after dylan on the magic roundabout



*cackle*...dylan does seem to be quite popular nowadays....i must admit, when i hear that name, i always think of M.R. and not the singer....

Apologies to anyone on the forum who has called their kid Zebedee!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> *cackle*...dylan does seem to be quite popular nowadays....i must admit, when i hear that name, i always think of M.R. and not the singer....
> 
> Apologies to anyone on the forum who has called their kid Zebedee!



hahahahahaha you could get away with brian, but never ermentrude


----------



## Caroline (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol well my mates just called his little lad dylan!!!!! swears it is after bob dylan, but i keep asking him if it is after dylan on the magic roundabout



could be worse, it could be The Clangers or Bagpuss, although Ivoe the Engine wasn't too bad. I quite fancy being named after Idress the dragon in Ivor!


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> as i have courted many girls in my life, i really cant remember anything that springs to mind....oh wait, Party of Five..used to be on channel 4. my gf at the time was really into that and in the end i started watching it...years later, i named my son after one of the characters in it
> 
> im just thankful i never watched Magic roundabout



I remember Party 5s and Party 7s! (and having to get a screwdriver to open them!)


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I remember Party 5s and Party 7s! (and having to get a screwdriver to open them!)




beginning to think you had a drink problem northerner  lol


----------



## Caroline (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> beginning to think you had a drink problem northerner  lol



Northener doesn't have a drink problem, he drinks, he falls down, he stays there, no problem!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 13, 2009)

Caroline said:


> could be worse, it could be The Clangers or Bagpuss, although Ivoe the Engine wasn't too bad. I quite fancy being named after Idress the dragon in Ivor!



ivor the engine used to depress me...not sure why..think it was a combination of poor animation and that welsh accent...he always seemed really brassed off.

Terrible theme tune too....


----------



## Caroline (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> ivor the engine used to depress me...not sure why..think it was a combination of poor animation and that welsh accent...he always seemed really brassed off.
> 
> Terrible theme tune too....



Hubby is half Welsh and is a steam train fan, so I'm stuck with Ivor. I'd rather be Idress than called the Old Boiler!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Hubby is half Welsh and is a steam train fan, so I'm stuck with Ivor. I'd rather be Idress than called the Old Boiler!



nothing wrong with steam engines. my grandad on my mums side used to drive them. also very into military jets and go 4 airshows a year lol


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nothing wrong with steam engines. my grandad on my mums side used to drive them. also very into military jets and go 4 airshows a year lol



My grandad was a wheeltapper and my dad was a signalman before he joined the paras!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

my dad bought me a dvd the other day of the paras in combat, training etc and we sat watching it and lo and behold i popped up in it!!!! lol we were both shocked


----------



## runner (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nothing wrong with steam engines. my grandad on my mums side used to drive them. also very into military jets and go 4 airshows a year lol



Is there anything other than steam?  It's all we have in Norfolk you know


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

runner said:


> Is there anything other than steam?  It's all we have in Norfolk you know



dont get many of them where i tend to be lol. love going to the severn valley tho and watching them all day.


----------



## runner (May 13, 2009)

Northerner said:


> My grandad was a wheeltapper and my dad was a signalman before he joined the paras!



My dad was a signals engineer for British Rail, we used to get cheap rail fares and started using the reduced ferry fare to go camping every year in France.


----------



## runner (May 13, 2009)

Do you remember Fraggle Rock?  Great programme with talking compost heap!  It was on when my eldset kids were littlies.  there was a character called Red - there's name!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

runner said:


> Do you remember Fraggle Rock?  Great programme with talking compost heap!  It was on when my eldset kids were littlies.  there was a character called Red - there's name!



fraggle rock was cool  such a class programme!!!!!

does anyone remember the song to it??? i only remember the xrated version my older brother taught me lol


----------



## runner (May 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> fraggle rock was cool  such a class programme!!!!!
> 
> does anyone remember the song to it??? i only remember the xrated version my older brother taught me lol



Ha ha! No, funnily enough I can't remember that memorable song.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

runner said:


> Ha ha! No, funnily enough I can't remember that memorable song.



hehehehe it was a classy tune like


----------



## angel30eyes (May 13, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> *cackle*...dylan does seem to be quite popular nowadays....i must admit, when i hear that name, i always think of M.R. and not the singer....
> 
> Apologies to anyone on the forum who has called their kid Zebedee!



My mum nicknamed me Zebedee but then I have ADHD so it kinda figures


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

runner said:


> Is there anything other than steam?  It's all we have in Norfolk you know



When I need a break, can I send my old man to you?


----------



## runner (May 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> When I need a break, can I send my old man to you?



LOL  Only if you'll do a swap!


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

runner said:


> LOL  Only if you'll do a swap!



Depends what the swap is...


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

i never courted till i was 17 and i aint a clue , all these things i have to delve into my brain its to much


----------



## runner (May 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Depends what the swap is...



One old man for another!


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

runner said:


> One old man for another!



No thanks, I'm trying to get rid of one, can I throw a toy boy in too?


----------



## runner (May 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> No thanks, I'm trying to get rid of one, can I throw a toy boy in too?



'Fraid not - already have two teenagers still living at home.  I'm getting to be more of a Silver Fox lady myself!


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

runner said:


> 'Fraid not - already have two teenagers still living at home.  I'm getting to be more of a Silver Fox lady myself!



Oh well it was worth a try, I'll have to sell him on ebay...


----------



## runner (May 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Oh well it was worth a try, I'll have to sell him on ebay...


LOL  It might work if you offer free P&P and don't put a reserve (no offence to the old man!)


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

runner said:


> LOL  It might work if you offer free P&P and don't put a reserve (no offence to the old man!)



You can't say any worse about him than I do. I'd be failing in my duty as a wife if I didn't sometimes put him in his place...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> You can't say any worse about him than I do. I'd be failing in my duty as a wife if I didn't sometimes put him in his place...



lol women rarely put blokes in their place. they just do it all the time!!!! hehehe


----------

